# Accelerator Vs JJBA



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 28, 2010)

1) Accelerator from the anime only...this being the one I can comment on so discuss this option

2) Accelerator with everything from the novels

VS 

Every single character in JJBA one on one. 

Who in JJBA finally puts an end to Accelerator?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Accelerator gets accelerated out of existence by Pucci.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2010)

Thread already existing


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Apr 28, 2010)

can he use his powers in a time-stop?


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

he gets up to the men in the column.

Wham, ACDC, or Cars, should be able to take him out.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Perfect cars yes, incomplete I am not sure, specially not the darkwing version.

His power its suppose to be active even when he is not concius dunno about a time stop.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

well all any of them have to do is walk right through accelerator and he's done.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cars solos. Next?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2010)

GER rapes


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah so now car adapats to full body desintegration and the power to kill vampires on touch.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Notorious Big as well stomps


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura

wham walks through accel, gg


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Now bedsides just throw names please can you tell me how they power works?

Accelerator in darkwing can replicate any esper power which include deep blood.
Deep Blood: Her blood attracts Vampires, drawing them in against their will mostly. Upon drinking it they automatically turn to ash.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Now bedsides just throw names please can you tell me how they power works?
> 
> Accelerator in darkwing can replicate any esper power which include deep blood.
> Deep Blood: Her blood attracts Vampires, drawing them in against their will mostly. Upon drinking it they automatically turn to ash.



the pillar men are the ones who create vampires and then EAT them.with out the ripple they can't even be touched by normal humans. They can also absorb humans cell by cell. shit if they wanted to they could simply just walk through a person and well, i refer you to what i posted earlier.
wham didn't even notice he killed that guy.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok would antimatter works, he also have queen mind rape, electricity, teleport, creation of matter, force fields behond his vector control.

I am sure he is not taken the top top tiers.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not sure, would antimatter work on something thats intangible?

wham happens to be a combat genius and cars has an IQ over 400, so i don't know if you could actually mind rape them but meh it might be possible.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

While Accelerator has not been given a IQ I also suppose he is fairly inteligent himself. What kind of intangibility like logial or complete? Dunno hows antimatter normally used vs it.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Now bedsides just throw names please can you tell me how they power works?
> 
> Accelerator in darkwing can replicate any esper power which include deep blood.
> Deep Blood: Her blood attracts Vampires, drawing them in against their will mostly. Upon drinking it they automatically turn to ash.



You mean the powers of vampires? GER and Notorious Big?

Well Cars, Wham and ACDC are vampires with high  regeneration and Cars is immortal.  They are over several thousands of years old. Therefore they are very experienced and powerful warriors. 
They  can make themselves intangible and absorb the body of others just by contact (someone already posted some scans). 


ACDC  can extend and spread his  blood vessels  and absorb with them the blood of the enemy.
Wham can use powerful wind attacks that can crush easily pillars, walls  and such.
Ultimate Cars  has an IQ of 400 and can adapt to anything according to the manga ( he adapted and survived from lava) . He  can change the shape of his body into  different animal parts. For example he changed his arms into  wings and was capable of throwing feathers like if they were bullets. And then this feathers attacked by themselves Joseph Joestar.  Etc.  

GER  resets your actions to zero.  Negates the effects from every cause. 
Notorious big


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> While Accelerator has not been given a IQ I also suppose he is fairly inteligent himself. What kind of intangibility like logial or complete? Dunno hows antimatter normally used vs it.



complete. the only way to hurt them is with the ripple and they are the ones who wiped out the ripple clan so they have lots of experience with it. while i am at it, they also have a high regeneration rate as well as being able to control their bodies to the point where they can even use their bones like weapons and can even change the shape of their bodies to bend their bodies and evade attacks in strange ways. as for their other abilities, wham can become invisible using a special wind trick, cars in his light mode can create an extremely fast blade that can cut through steel like butter and the like.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sure GER its out of question, so its stairway to heaven.

Now my question still remains can he regeneration from a full out desintegration and a power exclusive created to kill vampires. Invisible its useless due to Misaka magnetic radar, even if he was blind. His normal vector have take far more than a steel cutters lets not get on the other powers.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> I am sure GER its out of question, so its stairway to heaven.
> 
> Now my question still remains can he regeneration from a full out desintegration and a power exclusive created to kill vampires.



Well I found this scans 


Abilities:

broke weapons just with her aura

As seen by the Piller Men, Cars can absorb other vampires, beings, etc:

broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura

Cars, the main villain of JJBA Part 2 tanking point blank machine gun rounds. Btw, this is only his base mode:







Turns out the bullets have little to no effect on him:

broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura

Bullet timer that slashes through machine gun rounds:

broke weapons just with her aura

Cars blocks the UV beam from Stroheim:

broke weapons just with her aura

Since UV beams travel at the speed of light, that means Cars has FTL reactions/reflexes.

Cars can turn life forms into carnivorous minions:

broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
broke weapons just with her aura
Link removed
Link removed

Can adapt to almost anything:

Survives sunlight:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Cars evolves:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Cars adapts to being inpervious to machine gun rounds and uses his feathers as weapons:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Cars can keep up with a plane and uses life forms to attack Joseph Joestar:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Survives a plane crashing and exploding:

Link removed

Survives Lava:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Cars also learned the ripple technique of the Joestars and Zeppilis, which shows he can evolve:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Survives a volcanic eruption:

Link removed
Link removed

Survives the void of space, but can’t come back down from orbit, so he stays there forever:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

He can absorb vampires:

Link removed
Link removed

Unlike Wham, ACDC, and Santana, Cars is a ruthless SOB.

Kills a son of a ripple warrior killed in battle in order to prevent any future ones:

Link removed
Link removed

Kills his own men for lulz:

Link removed


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 28, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> wham walks through accel, gg



I don't really think that would work. Mainly due to the fact that accel can even manipulate things with no vectors, including magic and other psychic powers. I'm not sure if intangibility would be a problem....

Other then that, if they are vampires then deep blood rapes them. They wont be able to resist accelerators blood and they would get turned to ash.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> I don't really think that would work. Mainly due to the fact that accel can even manipulate things with no vectors, including magic and other psychic powers. I'm not sure if intangibility would be a problem....
> 
> Other then that, if they are vampires then deep blood rapes them. They wont be able to resist accelerators blood and they would get turned to ash.



they aren't vampires, they created vampires when they created the stone masks to put on humans and then eat them after they have turned into vampires.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

In short they are vampires, in some cases it seems Cars take a bit to adapt, deep blood its basically you bite you die, also his desintegration field.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> In short they are vampires, in some cases it seems Cars take a bit to adapt, deep blood its basically you bite you die, also his desintegration field.




normal vampires yes, but saying it would apply to cars and the rest of the pillar men, doesn't that seem like a no limits? unless of course her blood can also kill beings like the true ancestors. and how is he going to disintegrate someone who's intangible? and can just walk through you to kill you.



> I don't really think that would work. Mainly due to the fact that accel can even manipulate things with no vectors, including magic and other psychic powers. I'm not sure if intangibility would be a problem....




well their intangibility is neither magic nor psychic powers. then again it was never explained how their intangibility works. when santana first awoke and had been killing people left and right and going through them like nothing he came across jojo who he could couldn't just phase through and said that jojo's body repelled his own or something along those lines.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 28, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> normal vampires yes, but saying it would apply to cars and the rest of the pillar men, doesn't that seem like a no limits? unless of course her blood can also kill beings like the true ancestors. and how is he going to disintegrate someone who's intangible? and can just walk through you to kill you.



It would kill a true Ancestor, even one like Arc from Tsukihime or Eva from Negima. Its Himegami's power as one of the 50 gemstones in the world of ToAru, and Accelerator can copy it.





> well their intangibility is neither magic nor psychic powers. then again it was never explained how their intangibility works. when santana first awoke and had been killing people left and right and going through them like nothing he came across jojo who he could couldn't just phase through and said that jojo's body repelled his own or something along those lines.



It doesn't have to be magic or psychic. Accelerators power deflects things that exist outside the normal rules of reality.

The only things he hasn't been able to deflect are IB and his own powers if they are used against him.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Theres actually a cross over of ToAru and Tsukihime ^^ which I am planing to get my hands on when it comes out.

Basically its Hinegami vs Nero chaos as he defeat Shiki and Touma (take that you stupid glands).

Of course the fights I am interested on see are Offensive Armor vs Akiha, Heracles vs Aqua and Gilgamesh vs Accelerator.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2010)

Unless Accelerator has actually shown to be able to function in time stops, time/space erasure, not existing in reality, and so on, no.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> Unless Accelerator has actually shown to be able to function in time stops, time/space erasure, not existing in reality, and so on, no.



He may be able to fight semieffectively in a time stop due to his vector field and AIM functioning when Accelerator is KO's or sleeping and I think even dead, but things like GER and Stairway to heaven or anything else on that level would rape him.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2010)

How would "ability working with subconscious" equate to stopped time or no time and space erased period?


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 28, 2010)

How do Accelerator's powers work exactly?

From what I've heard about him, stands like Green Day, Metallica, King Crimson, The Hand, and maybe even Anubis could give him problems.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 28, 2010)

i dont know about the Pillar men beating the accelerator,but i think Jotaros timestop its enough to put him down,in 5 seconds star platinum beats the shit out of him and rips his head and sends it foots away


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> How do Accelerator's powers work exactly?
> 
> From what I've heard about him, stands like Green Day, Metallica, King Crimson, The Hand, and maybe even Anubis could give him problems.



In darkwing he can control others power and also have any esper power which are some of the next

Autorevive
Vector Control
Invisible
Presence concelment
X-ray vision
Electromagnetism
Force Field
Pain supresion
Creation of new elements / matter manipulation
Ice manipulation
Teleport
Air manipulation
Conservation of energy (like make heat never lose heat)
Mind rape (Mind control, Will amplification/negation, Emotion control)
Atomic manipulation
Gravity manipulation
Water manipulation
Fire manipulation
Distosion of light (illusions)

Those are the ones I can recall from the top of my head.


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread is already accelerating into madness


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2010)

Where's the uniqueness, Heavy weather is fair game for raping his ass.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2010)

I think Grateful dead would stop him, Accel would age to death eventually.
And the user never has to be that close.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

You guys care to elaborate how, instead on just showing names, for what I get of the JJBA wiki none of those 2 stands would work


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2010)

All he needs to do is Look at a rainbow and he turns into a slug with Heavy weather. Does accelerator sweat? if he does Grateful dead will age him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2010)

Grateful dead will age anything withing its range at a super accelerated rate, being cold makes the process slower. Though being touched by the stand instantly cause you to grow old enough to die.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2010)

zenieth said:


> All he needs to do is Look at a rainbow and he turns into a slug with Heavy weather. Does accelerator sweat? if he does Grateful dead will age him.



He doesn't need to sweat per say.

Actually not sweating would be best as that would make it faster.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

He can control his temperature, also he can hide his presence and be invisible, touch him unless the stand its incorporeal would result in the stand destruction.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

That isn't doing shit to Heavy Weather/Weather Report.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2010)

usually Stands are incorporeal except to other stands unless they are special, we only equalize their intangibility for the OBD. Still doesn't stop him from getting turned into a slug.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

How does that power actually works (yeah except you have to pass his 2km 100 antimatter wings).

I recall reading time ago in the metadome a post that not all stands where incorporeal, that some where corporeal thats why I am asking.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2010)

I just stated that certain ones are corporeal, but the majority are not at all. Antimatter wings going to stop incorporeal eh? He just needs to look at a rainbow and he's screwed against heavy weather.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

We have not come to a conclusion about antimatter vs intangibility (incorporeal its another thing), is the rainbow magic, transmutation, matter manipulation? (for what I understand the stands are wraiths, and wraiths are a type of ghost).


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

Stands are not wraiths or ghosts. In fact the ghost of Kira Yoshikage's dead father developed a Stand.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2010)

it's subliminal messaging, it forces his body to tell him to transform into a slug no matter how much he doesn't want to.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Will control, its part on his power set and matter manipulation I am not sure that would take him out.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure what your talking about since Wes' Stand can become basically intangible or incorporeal like a real cloud at will, deprive oxygen or purify it to the point that it poisoned fucking Pucci, and all sorts of wonky stuff.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2010)

Will power means jack shit, his body is forcing him to do it, it's literally his own will telling him to become a slug.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

And he has will amplification and negation as part of his power set. And Mugino meltdown let me do a logia intangibility.

Air and oxygen has vectors he can disper the cloud.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> How does that power actually works (yeah except you have to pass his 2km 100 antimatter wings).
> 
> I recall reading time ago in the metadome a post that not all stands where incorporeal, that some where corporeal thats why I am asking.



It's just an instant unstoppable effect that occurs upon looking at the rainbow the subliminal messages cause the looker to turn to a slug, there is no known way to stop it from my knowledge.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> In darkwing he can control others power and also have any esper power which are some of the next
> 
> Autorevive
> Vector Control
> ...



And that really isn't even like 1% of the powers he controls.



TWF said:


> Not sure what your talking about since Wes' Stand can become basically intangible or incorporeal like a real cloud at will, deprive oxygen or purify it to the point that it poisoned fucking Pucci, and all sorts of wonky stuff.




Accelerator controls oxygen.....or any other molecules for that matter.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

Right right, Accelerator wank again.

Okay.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Right right, Accelerator wank again.
> 
> Okay.



What do you mean wank? He controls oxygen due to him having like 2.3 million powers, one of them being oxygen and air manipulation. He could also simply control oxygen and other molocules via darkwing's vector powers.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

So what, so does Weather Report and Wes, what's your point? His abilities state his subliminal messages that turn people into slugs affect ALL living organisms.

If your going to go a no limits, then I guess that's a-okay for everyone else.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> So what, so does Weather Report and Wes, what's your point? His abilities state his subliminal messages that turn people into slugs affect ALL living organisms.
> 
> If your going to go a no limits, then I guess that's a-okay for everyone else.



How was I using a no limits fallacy? He was shown to manipulate oxygen way back in volume 13, without even going darkwing.


And with the subliminal messages he could just use will amplification and negation to make that useless.

Those powers are part of darkwings power-set, it not a no limits fallacy, nor is it wanking.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

Bullshit, it doesn't matter about will since he will subconsciously be willed to gaze into the light and turn into a fucking slug.

Please tell me how this guy's abilities compare to a Stand that can fucking affect the air in such a way that you fucking ignite just from friction.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Thats just a heavy concentration of oxygen, darkmatter power can simulate the same.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2010)

how does will negation/amplification help accelerator when Weather Report abililty pretty much bypass it


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's see that purified oxygen that Weather Report specifically uses can affect a reality warper who can accelerate time, a universal class one at that, I don't think that compares at all in the same ball park here.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

So you saying say reality warping cant transmute the air to normal quantities of oxygen and regulate the oxygen he breath.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm saying you both clearly have little understanding of how Wes uses Heavy Weather or Weather Report and that his will means jack shit to an ability that will subconsciously over take his mind and turn him into a slug or frog.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 29, 2010)

See or touch any of Wes' rainbow, either of them will induce the transmutation.



Accelerator said:


> And that really isn't even like 1% of the powers he controls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see anything that protects him from being soul raped and have his powers robbed by Whitesnake.

Also, Vanilla Ice?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 29, 2010)

That's not a question of willpower 

WES stomp Accel.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 29, 2010)

Green day
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Oasis.
Link removed
(notice the camera that he throws) 
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
(remember the camera?)
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2010)

Schneider said:


> See or touch any of Wes' rainbow, either of them will induce the transmutation.



How was he beaten in the manga then if he if that's the case?


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Green day
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Dont think those 2 are passing his vector field and his antimatter wings (the slug thing may work I am still not sure as he have matter manipulation on his power set)


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2010)

How is green day going to not beat him, with its whole all he has to do is step downwards to be fucked? Pucci jobbered a victory against wes.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Because he use a mold that much stick to the body and the vector field repels anything trying to touch his body unless like always with JJBA nothing but something from JJBA can deal with some intangible mold.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 29, 2010)

Vainlilla Ice 
He is Dio Brando’s most loyal henchman. He uses the Cream Stand, which is capable of creating an invisible, spherical void by devouring itself and Vanilla, much like an ouroboros. Vanilla can control the sphere, which is capable of free flight. If any part of an object or being touches the sphere, that part is irrevocably gone, sucked into the void. Unfortunately he is unable to see or hear anything inside the void, so he has to at least partially come out to check the exterior.
iggy can’t smell him

No you wouldn't!

Link removed
battles iggy and polnareff

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
kills abdul

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed


battle 2 with iggy and polnareff

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed

Link removed
Link removed


*Notice that the stanf of  Polnareff is faster than light. His stand speedblitzed a stand user that traveld on light*


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Now that sounds like something that would take him down, just 2 question does it kill you outright or can you teleport out of it?. Is the stand user a vampire cause deep blood would take him out.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Now that sounds like something that would take him down, just 2 question does it kill you outright or can you teleport out of it?. Is the stand user a vampire cause deep blood would take him out.



It kills/rips you while at the same time it teleports your body to another dimension.
Originally not. Though he became  a vampire after Dio brought him back to life.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I guess, while Accelerator does have the power set to escape from it, he lacks the speed to do so.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 29, 2010)

WES wasn't defeated 

Or at least not by willpower.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Mandom said:


> WES wasn't defeated
> 
> Or at least not by willpower.



More like matter manipuation, intangibility, etc. But lets move to a character that actually its a clear victory.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> More like matter manipuation, intangibility, etc. But lets move to a character that actually its a clear victory.



What about Notorius B.I.G.??


----------



## Punpun (Apr 29, 2010)

Nah, it's a clear victory. 

Pucci wasn't affected because he knew how to avoit it in the beginning: He blinds himself.

Edit: i checked it just now


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Nah, it's a clear victory.
> 
> Pucci wasn't affected because he knew how to avoit it in the beginning: He blinds himself.
> 
> Edit: i checked it just now



So pucci killed it by knowing how to defend against it? He just had to know it was coming and then blind himself?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 29, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> So pucci killed it by knowing how to defend against it? He just had to know it was coming and then blind himself?



He knew of Weather Report's abilities beforehand


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 29, 2010)

Dio Brando
Ultimate Cars
Weather Report
Vanilla Ice
Green Day
Oasis
Pucci
Giorrno Giovanni.
Diavalo
End of Series Silver Chariot.


I think thats it. Unless I'm missing something then enlighten me.

Can he defend himself against Absolute Zero?


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Green day its not working
Ultimate cars depends if he can adapt or not to mind rape and desintegration plus he is a vampire so deep blood = death.
Care to feed me on Oasis?
Care to feed me on Silver Chariot?


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 29, 2010)

> Green day its not working


Well since Accelorator has No Limits fallacy working for him why can't I use it for Green Day. 

His mold would overcome and destroy anything.


> Ultimate cars depends if he can adapt or not to mind rape and desintegration plus he is a vampire so deep blood = death.


He has unlimited regeneration. As seen when he got hurt by a full power Volcano Blast and survived in space. Plus FTL reflexes/movement/reactions.

Plus the whole plane thing is PIS. So it shouldn't discredit the above. 

Plus again. Since we are using no limits fallcy for all the fighters in the thread. Cars can adapt to anything.


> Care to feed me on Oasis?


He could just go underground pull accelorator under there and wail on him. 

Though i'm not really sure about Oasis myself. I just figured what the hell lets debate.


> Care to feed me on Silver Chariot?



Wasn't Silver Chariot a universal threat since just by walking he was aging things rapidly? (I don't remember part 5 very well. Least favorite part and I just wanted to get through it.)


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

He have survive atomic destruction, you telling a meat eating mold is stronger? or magic that can negate your existance.

Cars didnt adapt to the cold of the outer space and none its using no limit fallancies so far. Cars its faster I can give him that, still dont see how he is gonna overpower his vector field.

He can crack a continent in volume 20 on the novel so no.

Is silver charrior ftl I recall, but the again can be slow with control over the temperature no?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 29, 2010)

Silver Chariot Requiem can handily crush accelerator.

Soul fuckery at a universal level.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 29, 2010)

> He have survive atomic destruction, you telling a meat eating mold is stronger? or magic that can negate your existance.


Ok can't argue that.


> Cars didnt adapt to the cold of the outer space and none its using no limit fallancies so far. Cars its faster I can give him that, still dont see how he is gonna overpower his vector field.


Can't argue that.


> He can crack a continent in volume 20 on the novel so no.


Can't argue that.


> Is silver charrior ftl I recall, but the again can be slow with control over the temperature no?



Yes he is cause he was faster then Giorrno Giovanni. (Before GER) Diavalo, Spice Girl, and Mista, and a couple others IIRC.

An Diavalo and Giorrno Giovanni are FTL stands are ftl. IIRC.

An are stands really affected by temperature? I know White Album effected the users, but the the Stands themselves.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I just checked silver chariot, Accelerator lose.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Ultimate cars depends if he can adapt or not to mind rape and desintegration plus he is a vampire so deep blood = death.



your talking about someone who fell into a volcano and came out perfectly fine.
Besides i doubt ultimate cars is even a vampire anymore, his genes hold the genetic data of every living creature in the evolutionary process.

Kongo respect thread



Xelloss said:


> Cars didnt adapt to the cold of the outer space and none its using no limit fallancies so far. Cars its faster I can give him that, still dont see how he is gonna overpower his vector field.



cars didn't need to adapt to the cold of outer space, cars is actually still alive, he just couldn't return to earth under his own power so he'll spend the rest of eternity floating through space.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2010)

cars isn't a vampire, none of the pillar men are. Just because they feed on humans and vampires does not make them ones. Pillarmen are an entirely different spieces and ultimate cars proved he just feeds on any form of animal, pillarmen just prefer humans and vampires.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 29, 2010)

zenieth said:


> cars isn't a vampire, none of the pillar men are. Just because they feed on humans and vampires does not make them ones. Pillarmen are an entirely different spieces and ultimate cars proved he just feeds on any form of animal, pillarmen just prefer humans and vampires.



apparently deep blood would work on true ancestors which are very similar to the pillar men.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone care to point me to the drifting in space part of cars? Sorry I would probably replay tomorrow something come up.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

Vampires and Piller Men aren't mythical or mystical creatures, so they are not like most types of vampires.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 29, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Anyone care to point me to the drifting in space part of cars? Sorry I would probably replay tomorrow something come up.





Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Vampires and Piller Men aren't mythical or mystical creatures, so they are not like most types of vampires.



Do they drink blood? or have urges to drink blood?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2010)

Pillar Men completely absorb people, they don't drink blood

they're more akin to Alex Mercer rather than your typical vampire


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2010)

Vampires are created from a specific technological device that Cars devised, so they aren't magic creatures.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 29, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Do they drink blood? or have urges to drink blood?



1) In someway yes and not exactly. They just absorb the body of their victims. 
i.e. I touch your shoulder and you no longer have your shoulder.

2) No actually if my memory does not fail me. They do not really need to eat since they are super evolved beings. Specially Ultimate Cars. 

Cars does not need to eat, reproduce and some other stuff that normal living forms need.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 30, 2010)

From what I have heard of him, I would say the following stands would beat him:

Star Platinum
Silver Chariot
Death 13
The World
Set
Cream
Killer Queen
Atom Heart Father
Cheap Trick
King Crimson
Notorious B.I.G.
Silver Chariot Requiem
Gold Experience Requiem
Whitesnake
Highway to Hell
Weather Report
Survivor
Dragon's Dream
Jail House Lock
Underworld
Star Platinum The World
Bohemian Rhapsody
Stairway to Heaven
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## Schneider (Apr 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> How was he beaten in the manga then if he if that's the case?



fucking PIS.

what happened,
Link removed

araki's craptacular asspull
Link removed

what came out afterwards
Link removed

to the point where the character in question fucking admits PIS himself.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Silver Chariot Requiem can handily crush accelerator.
> 
> Soul fuckery at a universal level.


Actually, he'd just  end up giving Acc a stand.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

how 

I can't imagine how that's going to happen.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Actually, he'd just  end up giving Acc a stand.



scr never gave out stands. if anything, it'd move acc to a random ho in the streets while a jjba cast gets a hold of his body, acquiring his powers _and_ keeping his stand at the same time.

also, scr's range was planetary iirc.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

Yay, Polnaref would be fucking haxxed. He would go on Accel corpse 

Oh and Accel Soul's would be trapped in a turttle and put to sleep for 4 hours 

Yay, Accel had never been so humiliated before


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> He knew of Weather Report's abilities beforehand



Would he be able to defend against it with precog? Since that is also part of his power set.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Would he be able to defend against it with precog? Since that is also part of his power set.



It's already been proved that whitesnake won because of pure PIS.

Pucci would've been be-headed if it weren't for the car.

Anyways. Pucci had years of prep/ time to study weather's abilities.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> It's already been proved that whitesnake won because of pure PIS.
> 
> Pucci would've been be-headed if it weren't for the car.
> 
> Anyways. Pucci had years of prep/ time to study weather's abilities.



But if accelerator knows that the attack is coming seconds before hand then he could simply close his eyes, couldn't he?


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> But if accelerator knows that the attack is coming seconds before hand then he could simply close his eyes, couldn't he?



He still doesn't know what the hell it does


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> He still doesn't know what the hell it does



He will when he sees him self being turned into a slug several seconds before it happens.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> He will when he sees him self being turned into a slug several seconds before it happens.



He still doesn't know how the hell it does was what I meant, whoops


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> He still doesn't know how the hell it does was what I meant, whoops



Accelerator isn't stupid, his thinking power is insane. Even 10,000 people can't make up for half of his lost brain and calculation power.

So I'm pretty sure that when Accelerator sees himself being turned into a slug from looking at a rainbow hell know how to defend against it.


----------



## Fang (Apr 30, 2010)

No, he won't.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Why not? When he see's himself turning into a slug from looking into a rainbow, then he would know to close his eyes.

Its not like it takes a genius to know how to defend against it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Why not? When he see's himself turning into a slug from looking into a rainbow, then he would know to close his eyes.



The ability would still get through the eyelids

Closing your eyes won't stop it


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey, okay, I have no idea what is going on. How does Anime Accelerator do? Would end of Part 1 Dio Brando be able to beat anime Accelerator? Someone answer my question.


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Apr 30, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Why not? When he see's himself turning into a slug from looking into a rainbow, then he would know to close his eyes.
> 
> Its not like it takes a genius to know how to defend against it.


IIRC, see the rainbow one time is enough to be affected by heavy weather ability.you have to be blind in order to avoid it.


----------



## Rashou (Apr 30, 2010)

Accelerator should be able to deflect the altered light rays Heavy Weather creates. But I believe after it starts turning you into a slug then you're pretty much stuck transforming. By the same token, though, didn't the slugs get to keep their abilities? Accelerator may be slowed down but its not like that would be a huge handicap from the little I know of the guy (since he hardly needs to move to alter the vectors of stuff anyway).


----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2010)

They keep their abilities til they are fully transformed, and to deflect the light rays of the rainbow, he'd essentially be making himself blind because he'd have to stop light rays from entering his eyes, no light no sight.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 1, 2010)

he has magnetic radar


----------



## Schneider (May 1, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> But if accelerator knows that the attack is coming seconds before hand then he could simply close his eyes, couldn't he?



nope, light particles can still leak inside so closing your eyes will never be an option. either gouge your eyes out or somehow make yourself completely blind.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 1, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> The ability would still get through the eyelids
> 
> Closing your eyes won't stop it





Yoshikage Kira said:


> IIRC, see the rainbow one time is enough to be affected by heavy weather ability.you have to be blind in order to avoid it.





zenieth said:


> They keep their abilities til they are fully transformed, and to deflect the light rays of the rainbow, he'd essentially be making himself blind because he'd have to stop light rays from entering his eyes, no light no sight.



He could just redirect the light rays to that they don't hit eyes eyes, and then use Misaka's electromagnetic radar to defend himself.


----------



## Punpun (May 1, 2010)

He has no prep no ?

Then even with precog he will be fuck'd, the transformation is immediate and you won't be able to stop it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 1, 2010)

Mandom said:


> He has no prep no ?
> 
> Then even with precog he will be fuck'd, the transformation is immediate and you won't be able to stop it.



Why would he need prep? If he knows the attack is coming before hand then he'll know to put up the proper defenses. Blocking sunlight is easy for him.


actually, he already normally blocks sunlight which is why he has a albino appearance. I don't know how it is that he still sees though.


----------



## Punpun (May 1, 2010)

If he know beforehand It will be prep.

I mean if you Put them on an arena and start the match, the moment he uses his precog, it will be too late because he will already be transforming ...


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 1, 2010)

Mandom said:


> If he know beforehand It will be prep.
> 
> I mean if you Put them on an arena and start the match, the moment he uses his precog, it will be too late because he will already be transforming ...



Is CIS off for this match? Because if it isn't then I doubt he'll use it right away....


----------



## Punpun (May 1, 2010)

Dunno, he uses it right from the beginning when he recovered  his memories ...


----------



## Schneider (May 1, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Is CIS off for this match? Because if it isn't then I doubt he'll use it right away....



wes never actively used it. the moment he became diavolo on crack rainbows suddenly covered the city and snails start spawning everywhere. also, snail transmutation could occur from contact with another snail.


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

Touch him result in a lot of way to get outkilled due his vector field.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 1, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Touch him result in a lot of way to get outkilled due his vector field.



So the snail he touches gets killed. Still won't stop him from turning into one.


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

They won't actually touch him, his vector field is basically an extra layer of protection centimeters away from his skin covering every inch of him. They'd only ever get this close:
Link removed. And that's just with his "default" of deflect on.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

No, he still gets snailed.


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

How? He can deflect light rays and the snails. But even getting snailed wouldn't secure a victory for Weather. BTW, do we consider Stands to be the equivilant of ESPers, magicians etc.? If so then there's not much Weather can do to Accelerator (using his stand would probably kill him if Accelerator reversed its blood on contact with his vector field).


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

I don't think you actually know how Weather Report's ability works

it doesn't matter if he doesn't want to see it when he does against his will he becomes one

its that simple


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

I do know how it works, it bends the rays of light from the sun in a special way. But those rays won't ever reach Accelerator if he use precog, cause he'll know they're coming and reflect all light from the sun (he already filters UV rays normally).


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

that ability worked against people far faster than him 

and it doesn't matter again since it will fucking force him against himself to look into it, araki went into specific detail on how it works.


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

When was it said that it will force people to look at the light? And we don't know how fast it takes the thing to activate, but Accelerator has at least supersonic reaction speed + precog so he should be able to edit the "programming" of his vector field to bend all light rays before Weather uses it.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

Are you seriously comparing someone like that in speed to Stand Users with relativistic to lightspeed or even FTL still being screwed over by Heavy Weather?

Seriously?


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

Their Stands are that fast, but most of the characters in Part 6 couldn't even see the Rods moving at 80 km/hr or something like that, IIRC.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 1, 2010)

That's because those things are tiny and nearly invisible.


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

They weren't that tiny, and they were nearly invisible due to their speed.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

Rashou said:


> Their Stands are that fast, but most of the characters in Part 6 couldn't even see the Rods moving at 80 km/hr or something like that, IIRC.



Umm, and your point?


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

He needs the reaction time to get his stand doing what he wants it to do before Accelerator starts shielding from incoming sun rays. And I don't remember a reaction feat putting him in the supersonic range.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ~Greed~ (May 1, 2010)

Couldn't Accelerator just vaporize half the planet from the start and just end it like that?


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

GER says hell no.


----------



## Rashou (May 1, 2010)

I know their Stands are massively fast, but the characters who use them aren't. Even in reaction times there's a huge disparity as Jolyne and Hermes were clearly unable to see the Rods before freefalling, and they only move 200 km/hr (I made a mistake earlier with 80 km/hr, my bad)



> Couldn't Accelerator just vaporize half the planet from the start and just end it like that?


Standard OBD arena is Hyperbolic time chamber, and there are quite a few Stand users who can survive massive destruction depending on how he does it. TWF already said GER, but along with it are all automatic stand users since their stands still operate after death, Yoshikage Kira's Killer Queen, Vanilla Ice, and more I can't think of right now.


----------



## Fang (May 1, 2010)

Also that can be PIS anyways since Josuke for example was capable of getting his Stand activated after he was already in the process of being attacked by a massively amped up Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> GER says hell no.



I was more talking about the rainbow slug dude.

I know GER and those other high tier stands rape the shit out of him.



Rashou said:


> Standard OBD arena is Hyperbolic time chamber, and there are quite a few Stand users who can survive massive destruction depending on how he does it. TWF already said GER, but along with it are all automatic stand users since their stands still operate after death, Yoshikage Kira's Killer Queen, Vanilla Ice, and more I can't think of right now.




If its the hyperbolic time chamber then yea, that would be useless I guess.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (May 1, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Couldn't Accelerator just vaporize half the planet from the start and just end it like that?



Diavolo with his stand can skip your actions. 
Star platinum as I already proved is faster than light and can stop time. 
"Star platinum the world" is stronger than ordinary star platinum
Silver Chariot Requiem can fuck the souls of an entire planet. 
Notorious B.I.G. is invencible. Has infinite speed, infinite strenght etc. Actually Notorious B.I.G. was not defeated. They had to throw this stand into the deepest part of the ocean. And it is stated by the author that when it sees a ship, it attacks the ship and  takes it down and no one survives. 
Purple Haze has a powerful virus that can kill any living form in just 30 seconds.
White Snake can remove your soul and memories. 
The world= Star platinum
Black Sabbath when it is in the shadows this stand is said to be invencible. 
There is an stand that can attack freeze your body using attacks that reach absolute 0. And since his armor has a temperature of absolute 0 it is pretty hard to cause him actual damage since molecules stop moving at that temperature.
Metallica


----------



## Xelloss (May 1, 2010)

Purple haze its not working, other than that I agree.


----------



## Schneider (May 1, 2010)

Rashou said:


> When was it said that it will force people to look at the light? And we don't know how fast it takes the thing to activate, but Accelerator has at least supersonic reaction speed + precog so he should be able to edit the "programming" of his vector field to bend all light rays before Weather uses it.



as i've stated before, wes never activated it in the first place. the ability is out of wes' control, and that's the sole reason pucci decided to seal his memories. rainbows should be already there when the match starts, that applies whenever you use full powered weather report.

so accelerator would have to react and reprogram his field at ftl speeds in order to avoid the transmutation.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (May 1, 2010)

What about Bohemian Rhapsody??



So  I guess he could  give life to  Galactus from a comic?


----------



## Quelsatron (May 2, 2010)

How does Accel's precog work, anyway? If he just sees the future I'd imagine he would be turned into a snail before the rainbows even manifest, as the light's completely ordinary except for the fact that it carries subliminal messages.


----------



## Gain (May 2, 2010)

accelerator gonna be accelerating his dick sucking


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2010)

Bohemian rapshody give live to TOOA. 

Or even better Put Back the hero 

Oh and Rohan Kishibe for what it matters


----------

